# Good self improvement books



## Underworld (Aug 26, 2009)

I like to read books on finance and self improvement - has any one got any recommendations on really good self improvement books?

I have so far enjoyed:

+ The 7 habits of highly effective people - Stephen Covey
+ The Dip - Seth Godwin
+ Think and Be Rich - Napoleon Hill

And I am currently enjoying - How to Win Friends and Influence People - Dale Carnegie - which comes across as a great read.

Any one else got anything they thought was excellent?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't know how old you are but all those books we part of my library.

Carnegie books are timeless. All three if you can find them. 7 Habits is OK but overly simplified.

There is a Tony Robbins special on NBC tonight at 9. I have listened to his set of tapes three times. He is inspirational.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I've also read those book, except for "The Dip". However, generally I enjoy listening to self improvment stuff during the commute rather than reading it. (I've generally needed a lot of self-improvement.) 

Some I've enjoyed listening to in order of preference:

Ken Blanchard - The One Minute Manager
Brian Tracy - several programs (down to earth)
Zig Ziglar (a little preacher like, but very good)
Tony Robbins (inspirational, but sometimes over-the-top, occasionaly comes accross as condescending and perhaps positive to the point of being Polyanish)

Almost all these speakers can get a little corny at times but I find they can provide some of the coaching in positive thought processes that most of us don't get enough of.


----------



## ramy98 (Sep 20, 2009)

How to win friends and influence people is a good book.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

You can try the “The 4-Hour Workweek” (http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/) by Timothy Ferriss. It has some great ideas, although not all of them are as easy to implement as the author claims.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

This is a kind of unconventional one, but I like "Turning Numbers into Knowledge: Mastering the Art of Problem Solving," by Jonathan Koomey. It's geared toward researchers and analysts, but there are many good nuggets of wisdom and tips for staying organized and productive that would be useful for anyone. Written in 2001, so the internet-related stuff is a bit dated, but I still go back and read sections of this book every year.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. I'm going to check out a few of those books.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

"How to win friends and influence people" is a great book.

I'd recommend "The Wealthy Barber" if you haven't read it.


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

Make sure to read: "How To Become A Millionaire" by Steve Martin.

He starts off with , "First , ya' get a million bucks.............."

Probably as good as most self-help books out there.


----------



## carllecat (Aug 3, 2010)

How I raised myself from failure to success in selling by Frank Bettger. This book is awesome you will enjoy even if you are not a salesperson.

Cheers!


----------

